# Train Travel in Canada



## Kauai Kid (Jan 8, 2013)

Has anyone toured Canada via train?

There are cross Canada train trips, circular trips around the Rockies, and trips from the Canadian Rockies to the west coast.

All pretty pricy but sure look like they'd be a memory for a lifetime.

Sterling


----------



## htusa2002 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Sales*

Hi last year when we were looking at train fares there are times they put huge sales on for like 1/3 the price. It was really cheap right across Canada too! Just keep watching because I am pretty sure the sales happen periodically and last year it was around Spring


----------



## hellolani (Jan 9, 2013)

*Ditto*

Via Rail's "Express Deals" are all listed on the website and you can get sleeper cars with private washrooms and showers for about 75% off the sticker price, if you can plan ahead and be flexible for your dates.


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 9, 2013)

I believe a sale is on now for this summer.  Although I myself have not taken this trip (The Rockies) I have a friend at work who I believe has gone 3 times.  It would be a beautiful way to see the rockies.  I think he has a favorite route I will ask him in the next couple of days.  

Another great idea is renting a camper and travelling one way over the rockies.  There are several companies that make this one way rental from Vancouver to Calgary or the other way really easy.  aThis would allow you to stop at your leisure.  Also many of our most beautiful places to stay do not have anything other than campgrounds at any where near a reasonable price.  

Whatever you decide the Rockies are very beautiful.

[Advertising is not permitted in the discussion forums - DeniseM Moderator]

Joan


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks Joan:  Yesterday I put in a request for the Banff Rocky Mt Resort as a trade with the Maui Schooner. summer 2013

Had a message from a man who took the circle rail tour of the Canadian Rockies.  He thought the crew, food, and accomodations were sub par for $10,000.  Vancouver to the Rockies was fine but the rest disappointing.


Sterling


----------



## herindoors911 (Jan 10, 2013)

The Rocky Mountaineer is the usual choice for trips from Vancouver to Calgary and vice versa.   I believe they had quite a few labor probs. in recent years, but you might want to check out what they offer.   

I think bus tours are the way to go if you just want the "Rockies" themselves.  For those, Calgary would be the best place to search.


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 10, 2013)

My friend who has done the trip a few times says the Calgary to Vancouver section is much more scenic than the Whistler to Jasper section.  He said the food was good but he is a single guy so who knows.

Joan

Hope you get a trade.


----------



## MaryH (Feb 9, 2013)

another 50% sale for via rail good till Feb 14 for travel till Jan 15.

http://us-mg6.mail.yahoo.com/neo/launch?.rand=di4l90mhe7n81


----------



## persia (Feb 9, 2013)

Actually the link to the sale is:

http://www.viarail.ca/en/50-percent-sale/ontario-quebec?utm_source=_twitter&utm_medium=_siteext&utm_term=_twit8fev_lnk_en_130208&utm_campaign=_Q150FEB


----------



## Wheretonextgirls (Feb 11, 2013)

Rocky Mountaineer is AWESOME for Calgary to Vancouver. Old fashioned train! You can stand outside and watch the mountains zip by with the wind in your hair. First class service...went about ten years ago mind you!!


----------



## Miss Marty (May 21, 2013)

*Train Travel in Canada ~ www.viarail.ca*

Apr 22, 2013 

Canadian police say they have arrested two men and thwarted an alleged terrorist plot targeting a  passenger train in the Greater Toronto Area.


----------



## cd5 (May 21, 2013)

Miss Marty said:


> Apr 22, 2013
> 
> Canadian police say they have arrested two men and thwarted an alleged terrorist plot targeting a  passenger train in the Greater Toronto Area.



Old news! The line they were targeting was the Amtrak/Via Rail from New York City to Toronto. Nowhere near Alberta.


----------



## rclark (Jun 10, 2013)

*Canadian Train Rides*

I've taken a train from Alaska into the Yukon (as a day trip during an Alaska cruise), which was a lot of fun. Great scenery, very wild areas up north there! As for the rockies train rides from BC to the prairies, they are indeed pricey, but in my opinion, quite worthwhile if you've never driven through those areas before.


----------



## shoegal (Sep 2, 2013)

I am looking into taking the cross Canadian train for next year, it does look stunning!


----------



## Chrispee (Sep 2, 2013)

I would go through the rockies, or up to whistler, but you have to really be a train person to go all the way across the country (i.e. the prairies).


----------



## herindoors911 (Sep 3, 2013)

Chrispee said:


> I would go through the rockies, or up to whistler, but you have to really be a train person to go all the way across the country (i.e. the prairies).




When I emigrated to Canada, I took the train from Toronto to Vancouver.   What a way to travel.   However, the prairies was a surprise...  miles and miles of stubble, flat terrain and not much going on.

The last portion of the journey was spectacular.    Unbelievable beauty.

Rocky Mountaineer is expensive now.


----------



## TSPam (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi,
I have done the trip from Toronto to Vancouver 4 times on VIA and the trip from Ottawa to Halifax once. A side trip from Winnipeg to Churchill once. I took 3 or our 4  children, one at a time to see their country.  (other one younger and didn't want to go)

We usually had an upper and Lower birth so that in the day we had open bench seating so the kids would get to meet other people on the train and practice communication skills. There are also 1 bed two bed and a single 3 bed room on the train

The park car and the observation car were great. We loved the food.

The trip to churchill allowed us a day in Churchill to go see the Beluga and tour the town.

A trip through central BC on another passenger line allowed us to see all the different geological areas in the province.

On ViaRail you miss some of the scenery because the train travels day and night. 
If you take the train in late June it is pretty light for all of the evening and into the night.


----------

